# قرار جمهورى بتعيين النائب العام سفيرا لمصر لدى الفاتيكان!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أصدر الرئيس محمد مرسى قرارا جمهوريا اليوم "الخميس" بتعيين الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام سفيرا لمصر لدى الفاتيكان على أن يقوم أحد مساعديه بأعمال النائب العام.*
اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*"السعيد" و"الغريانى".. أبرز المرشحين لتولى منصب النائب العام

 كلف الرئيس محمد مرسى أحد مساعدى النائب العام السابق بديلاً للدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، حتى يتم تعيين نائب عام جديد بشكل رسمى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد أهالى الشهداء فى التحرير بعد إقالة النائب العام 

تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين داخل ميدان التحرير من أهالى الشهداء والمصابين فى أحداث الثورة، وذلك بعد أن صدر حكم أمس ببراءة جميع المتهمين فى أحداث موقعة الجمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصادر: "الخارجية" علمت بتعيين "محمود" سفيرا بالفاتيكان من الإعلام

قالت مصادر دبلوماسية لـ"اليوم السابع" إن رئاسة الجمهورية لم تجر تنسيقا مع وزارة الخارجية بشأن تعيين المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، سفيرا لمصر فى الفاتيكان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*وصف المستشار خالد محجوب رئيس محكمة مستأنف الإسماعيلية، إقالة النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود دون رغبته بـ"المذبحة القضائية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد فؤاد جاد الله، المستشار القانونى لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن ما حدث مع النائب العام ليس إقالة أو استبعادا، ولكن تم تكليفه بمهام أخرى من أجل خدمة البلاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*على فين يا مصر ...؟؟؟؟ الفساد القضائى ادخل مصر فى ظلمة وأخونة القضاء سيكون المسمار الأخير فى نعش مصر ......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*قالت مصادر قضائية، إن المستشار عدنان الفنجرى، النائب العام المساعد، سيتولى منصب النائب العام بدلا من الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، بشكل مؤقت حتى يتم تعيين نائب عام جديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*رئيس "استئناف القاهرة": قرار إقالة النائب العام "كوميديا" لتهدئة الشعب*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*هو كل ما الاخوان يعوزوا ياخونوا جهاز من اجهزة الدولة يعملوا قبلها مصيبة وبعدين يلاقوا حجة ياخونوا بيها

قتلوا جنود رفح بايد الارهابيين اعوانهم علشان يعمل مسرحية اقالة طنطاوى وعنان

ونزلوا بموضوع براءة متهمين موقعة الجمل علشان يتدخلوا فى القضاء وياخونوه

مكتب الارشاد شغال على ودنه خليك انت يا مرسى لابس البيجاما الكستور ونايم جنب ام احمد والعب فى صوابع رجليك انت عليك تختم وتبصم وبس  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*ذكرت مصادر مطلعة بمكتب النائب العام انه تم تعيين المستشار عدنان الفنجري نائبا عاما جديدا خلفا للمستشار عبد المجيد محمود الذى عين سفيرا بالفاتيكان.

المستشار عدنان يشغل منصب النائب العام المساعد هو المختص الآن بتلقي البلاغات وإصدار قرارات الإحالة والتصديق عليها وإدارة المكتب الفني لحين تعيين نائب عام آخر*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال مصدر  قضائي رفيع المستوى إن قرار رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي، بإقالة النائب العام  عبد المجيد محمود، يعد سابقة خطيرة، ومخالفًا لقانون السلطة القضائية الذي  يُحصن منصب النائب العام من العزل بغير الطريق التأديبي المنصوص عليه في  قانون السلطة القضائية.
وأضاف المصدر في تصريخ خاص لـ"مصراوي" أنه يتوقع أن يثير القرار غضب القضاة  جميعًا، خاصة وأنهم بتلك الطريقة أصبحوا غير مؤتمنين على مناصبهم فيجوز  عزلهم في أى وقت وبالمخالفة للقانون.
كان الدكتور محمد مرسي قد أصدر قرارًا جمهورياً، الخميس، بإقصاء النائب  العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، بتعيينه سفيرًا لمصر لدى  دولة الفاتيكان، على خلفية الحكم ببراءة جميع المتهمين في قضية الاعتداء  على المتظاهرين في 2 - 3 فبراير والمعروفة إعلاميا بـ '' موقعة الجمل''،  وتعيينه سفيرًا لمصر بالفاتيكان.


مش قبل متعمل حاجة تبقى تراجع اللايحة

فينك يا كتناتنى كان بيقول لاى حد هطبق عليك اللايحة 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*مفاجأة.. النائب العام يظل فى منصبه إذا رفض تعيينه سفيراً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال عصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، إنه إذا تم تقديم عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام السابق للمحاكمة سيكشف عن قضايا يشيب لها الولدان، فيما يخصه والنائبين الذين سبقاه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*القضاة يحتشدون احتجاجا على إقالة النائب العام واجتماع طارئ للمجلس

احتشد عشرات القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة مساء اليوم، الخميس، بمقر النادى النهرى للقضاة بالعجوزة، احتجاجا على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى، بإقالة النائب العام،*


----------



## jajageorge (11 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد أبو حامد 

قال النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد - رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة تنمية حياة المصريين ـ إنه ليس من صلاحية رئيس الجمهورية عزل النائب العام أو قيامه بإصدار قانون يعطيه هذا الحق، مشيرا إلى أن هذا القرار يعد بمثابة تدخل فى السلطة القضائية غير مقبول ويتعارض مع مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات.

وطالب أبو حامد فى بيان صحفى له، عقب قرار الرئيس إقالة النائب العام، بضرورة أن يتم الفصل بين السلطة التنفيذية ممثلة فى الرئيس والسلطة التشريعية، حتى لا يتم تطويع القوانين وإصدارها بما يخدم رؤية الرئيس بعيدا عن إرادة الشعب. 

وأوضح أبو حامد فى البيان أن عزل النائب العام يأتى فى إطار إرضاء الرأى العام بعيدا عن الحلول الموضوعية لقضية الشهداء والمصابين، ويجب إعادة التحقيق فى هذه القضايا حتى نصل إلى الجناة الحقيقيين وينالون جزاءهم. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## jajageorge (11 أكتوبر 2012)

عاجل: المستشار عادل السعيد المتحدث باسم النيابة العامة: عبد المجيد محمود باقي في منصبه وفقاً لقانون السلطة القضائية 

المصري اليوم


----------



## jajageorge (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رصد| #مصر| بيان للمستشار عبد المجيد محمود: لم أتقدم بإستقالتي وباق في عملي طبقاً لقانون السلطة القضائية


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*اون تى فى : المستشار عبد المجيد لم يقدم استقالته وباق فى منصبه .......*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل .. النائب العام يؤكد أنه لم يستقل من منصبه وأنه باق في عمله ..وسيصدر بياناً بعد قليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*ايووووون فعلا النائب العام رفض تنفيذ القرار وأعلن بقاءه فى منصبه *


----------



## jajageorge (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مرتضى منصور 

كتب مصطفى زكى 
أكد المستشار مرتضى منصور، أن الرئيس محمد مرسي، ليس من حقه إقالة النائب العام، واصفًا هذا الأمر بالبلطجة السياسية.

وقال منصور عبر الصفحة الرسمية له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، إقالة النائب العام بلطجة قانونية، مخاطبًا الرئيس بقوله "مش من حقك تقيل المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود يا مرسى"


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*وظيفة النائب العام محصنة والوحيدين الىل ليهم حق تعينه المجلس الاعلى للقضاء مش الرئيس
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*وحشتنا يا مرتضى فينك من زمان
*


----------



## jajageorge (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*بيان من مكتب النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود الاّن*

[YOUTUBE]Z4BrBR3OLVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*هابله ومسكوها كرسى ...... زمان كانت الهبله بيمسكوها طبله *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*صرح أحمد عبد العاطي مدير مكتب رئاسة الجمهورية أن الرئيس أقصى المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام من منصبه فيما تتضمن القرار تعيين أحد مساعديه بأعماله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*سى بى سى : العريان : لابد من مظاهرات لإقالة النائب العام ولابد للمصريين أن يتحلوا بأخلاق الإخوان !*


----------



## jajageorge (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جاء قرار الرئيس مرسى بإبعاد النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، وتعيينه سفيرا لدى دولة الفاتيكان، لتفتح الباب أمام طريقة اختياره وتعيين نائب عام جديد، حيث أقرت تعديلات قانون السلطة القضائية التى ستضع معايير وضوابط لاختيار النائب العام تأتى فى مقدمتها سحب سلطة رئيس الجمهورية فى اختياره وإسنادها إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى.

وقالت المصادر إن النصوص الحالية لقانون السلطة القضائية تعطى رئيس الجمهورية الحق فى تعيين النائب العام من بين رؤساء الاستئناف أو نواب رئيس محكمة النقض، لكنها لا تسمح له بعزله من منصبه، وبالتالى فإن الطريقة الوحيدة التى يمكن بها تغيير النائب العام هى إجراء تعديلات على قانون السلطة القضائية تحدد الفترة التى سيظل بها النائب العام الحالى فى منصبه، وبعدها يتم اختيار نائب جديد وفقا للضوابط المحددة فى القانون، ولم تستبعد المصادر اللجوء إلى هذا النص الانتقالى لتغيير النائب العام. 

وأكدت المصادر أن استمرار سلطة الرئيس فى اختيار النائب العام ترسخ فكر المواءمات السياسية فى تحريك الدعاوى الجنائية باعتباره الأمين عليها. 

وأكدت المصادر أن القانون الحالى يعطى الرئيس حق تعيينه من بين رؤساء الاستئناف أو نواب النقض، بشرط ألا يكونوا أعضاء بالمجلس الأعلى للقضاء، لافتة إلى أن التعديلات التى تم وضعها فى مشروع قانون السلطة القضائية المعروف بـ«مشروع مكى» نصت على أن يكون اختيار النائب العام من بين أقدم رؤساء محكمتى الاستئناف والنقض، وترشحهم الجمعيات العمومية للمحكمتين لمجلس القضاء الأعلى ليختار أحدهم بالاقتراع السرى المباشر ويكون دور رئيس الجمهورية هو التصديق فقط على قرار مجلس القضاء الأعلى. 

واشترط القانون أن يكون النائب العام جلس على المنصة كقاض مدة لا تقل عن 4 سنوات لأن ذلك سيؤثر فى تقديره للأدلة والتصرف فى الدعاوى، وألا يظل فى منصبه أكثر من 4 سنوات أيضاً. 

من جانبه قال الدكتور أحمد الجنزروى أستاذ القانون بجامعة عين شمس، إن النائب العام القادم لا بد أن تتوافر فيه صفات القوة والجرأة لكى يضرب بيد من حديد على أيدى الفاسدين، وفتح كافة البلاغات المقدمة إليه والتحقيق فيها على وجه السرعة. 

وأضاف: يفضل أن يكون النائب العام من بين القضاة الذين عملوا فى النيابة لفترة طويلة سواء نيابة الاستئناف أو النقض، لما سيمكنه ذلك من فهم القضايا واستيعابها وقدرته على الحصول على الأدلة وتفادى الثغرات القانونية التى يلجأ إليها محامو المتهمين، إضافة إلى المواصفات الأخرى التى يشترط أن تكون موجودة فى أى قاض وهى الحيدة والاستقلال والنزاهة، والدراية بالقانون الداخلى والدولى. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## jajageorge (11 أكتوبر 2012)

أكد المستشار عبد المجيد محمود في أول تصريح له خاص بـ "الوطن" أنه باق في منصبه، حيث يجلس حاليا في مكتبه وسط معاونيه لممارسة مهامه: وقال: لم أستقل وأمارس عملي في مكتبي وفقا لفانون السلطة القضائية الذي يقضي باتباع إجراءات يحددها القانون بإقالة أو إبعاد النائب العام من منصبة وكذلك كافة أعضاء النيابة العامة. 
وبسؤاله حول وجود تصور لمواجهة هذا القرار والتصعيد ضده قال لـ "الوطن": أنا أمارس عملي الذي يحدده القانون لأننا جميعا يجب أن نحترم سيادة القانون"، ورفض التعليق حول خطوات القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة فيما يتعلق بهذا القرار. 







الوطن

j


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أبدى المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام استياءه من قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى بإقالته وحالة التخبط التى تحيط به والتناول الإعلامى للموقف، مؤكداً فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه فى منزله ولم يتقدم باستقالته من منصبه، وأنه باقٍ فى أداء عمله طبقاً لقانون السلطة القضائية.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*اكد المستشار محمد فؤاد جادالله المستشار القانونى لرئاسة الجمهورية ان قرار تعيين المستشار عبد المجيد محمود سفيرا لمصر فى الفاتيكان قانونى وسليم تماما من الناحية الدستورية 

وقال جاد الله فى تصريحات خاصة ان الرئيس من حقه تعيين كبار المسئولين طبقا لنص المادة 56 من الاعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30 مارس الماضى وان الرئيس لم يقل المستشار عبد المجيد محمود او يعزله لكنه قام بتعيينه سفيرا لمصر فى الفاتيكان طبقا للسلطات الدستورية للرئيس


دى أخلاقيات رياسة ولا أخلاقيات عوالم ...؟؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*البدايات كانت من تصريح محامى الأخوان عقب النطق بالحكم فى قضية موقعة الجمل*
*حيث صرح بضرورة أقالة النائب العام لتقصيره فى التحقيقات .!!!!!!!!!*
*وهو يعلم أو ربما يتجاهل ان النائب العام لم يتول التحقيق فى هذه القضية*
*بل قضاة منتدبون من محكمة أستئناف القاهرة*
*ومن ثم ليس للنائب العام فيها ناقة ولا جمل *
*الأخوان يتحركون فى منتهى الخبث والدهاء*
*والدهماء والرعاع ينساقون ورائهم فى جهل*
*من الذى ورط مرسى فى هذا القرار*
*الكرسى واااااااااااااااااااااسع عليك قوى*
*يا ريت تتنحى ...*


----------



## jajageorge (11 أكتوبر 2012)

كتب – كمال ريان 
اكد المستشار محمد فؤاد جادالله المستشار القانونى لرئاسة الجمهورية ان قرار تعيين المستشار عبد المجيد محمود سفيرا لمصر فى الفاتيكان قانونى وسليم تماما من الناحية الدستورية 

وقال جاد الله فى تصريحات خاصة ان الرئيس من حقه تعيين كبار المسئولين طبقا لنص المادة 56 من الاعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30 مارس الماضى وان الرئيس لم يقل المستشار عبد المجيد محمود او يعزله لكنه قام بتعيينه سفيرا لمصر فى الفاتيكان طبقا للسلطات الدستورية للرئيس .



صدى البلد


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*«حمدي قنديل»: تعيين النائب العام سفيرًا «تلويث لصورة مصر في الخارج»

قال الإعلامي حمدي قنديل، الخميس، إنه «رغم سعادتى برحيل المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، إلا إنه فى الأعراف الدبلوماسية لا يعلن عن تعيين سفير فى بلد ما إلا بعد موافقة البلد المعني، وتعيين النائب العام سفيرًا، كتعيين اللواء حمدي بدين، قائد قوات الشرطة العسكرية السابق، ملحقًا عسكريًا، هو تلويث لصورة مصر فى الخارج».
وأضاف «قنديل»، في حسابه على موقع التدوينات القصيرة «تويتر»: «كيف سيكون موقفنا إذا رفض الفاتيكان سفيرنا الثانى فى عام واحد، فهذه ليست أول مرة نرشح فيها سفيرًا من (الفلول) للفاتيكان، فقد رشحنا من قبل إسماعيل خيرت، رئيس هيئة الاستعلامات السابق».
وأكد أنه «منذ 4 أشهر فقط أتانا رفض (خيرت)، فما الذي يظنه بنا الفاتيكان الآن، وعلاقتنا به ليست فى أفضل أحوالها».
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال مصطفي بكرى النائب السابق في البرلمان ،أن : ما يحدث في مصر في هذه المرحلة " تصفية حسابات سياسية " والإخوان المسلمين يريدون الهيمنة علي جميع مفاصل الدولة ، مشيرا الي ان النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود تُمارس عليه ضغوط من أجل الإستقالة وقبول منصب سفير مصر في الفاتيكان .


وأكد بكرى خلال مداخلة هاتفية في برنامج القاهرة اليوم ، أنه تحدث قبل قليل مع النائب العام الذى أكد له انه باق في منصبه حتي إنتهاء ولايته الرسمية ، ولن يقبل منصب السفير لأنه يعمل نائبا عام ولم يقوم بإعلان إستقالته ، وبالتالي لا يجوز للرئيس ان يقيله .

وأضاف بكرى أنه لو تمت إقالة النائب العام يعد هذا إعتداء سافر من الرئيس مرسي علي السلطة القضائية ، قائلا " لا أعلم من الذى يقترح على الرئيس مثل هذه القرارات التي ليس لها اي سند قانوني"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*نفى المستشار ماجى دربالة، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، وعضو اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، الشائعات التى ترددت حول لقائه بالرئيس مرسى لتعيينه بمنصب النائب العام.
وأكد دربالة فى تصريح خاص ''لمصراوى'' أنه حاليا بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، مشيرًا إلى أنه استمع لتلك الشائعات عبر وسائل الإعلام، مشددًا على أنه لم تحدث أية اتصالات بينه وبين مؤسسة الرئاسة بهذا الشأن على الإطلاق.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*اثار  خبر تعيين الرئيس مرسي للمستشار  عبد المجيد محمود سفيرا لمصر في الفاتيكان  و ابعاده عن منصب النائب العام و  تضارت الأقوال زوبعة حيث أعلن مستشار  الرئيس محمدمرسي أن النائب العام قد  تقدم باستقالته ..

و في المقابل أصدر المستشار عبد المجيد محمود بيانا أكد فيه رفضه للمنصب الجديد و أنه باق في منصبه وفقا لقانون السلطة القضائية

و اليكم نص المادة 119 من قانون السلطة القضائية التي يستند اليها النائب العام: 

"النائب العام يكتسب حصانة من العزل أو الإقالة،  حيث لا يبعده عن منصبه   شىء سوى الوفاة أو بلوغ سن التقاعد أو تقديم  استقالته بمبادرة منه شخصيا،   وذلك وفقًا لما تنص عليه المادة (119) من  قانون السلطة القضائية الحالي"



*


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*
**                   تزايد أعداد القضاة المجتمعين لجمعية عمومية طارئة لبحث سبل الرد على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى بتعيين المستشار عبد المجيد محمود سفيرا لمصر لدى الفاتيكان وذلك بنادى القضاة بالعجوزة.*

*  وسادت حالة من السعادة بين أوساط القضاة بعد إعلان المستشار عادل سعيد رفض النائب العام قرار تعيينه سفيرا لمصر لدى الفاتيكان وفقا لقانون السلطة القضائية .*
* 

*​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2012)

​ 
 ​ 




*نادي القضاة يتحدى قرار الرئيس*​ 
​ ​ *نادي القضاة يتحدى قرار الرئيس ويتمسك ببقاء عبد المجيد محمود في منصبه  

*
*10/11/2012   10:28 PM​*

*  	أصدر نادي قضاة مصر في بيان له أن قضاة مصر يتمسكون  ببقاء عبدالمجيد محمود  نائب عام وليس دفاعا عن اشخاص وانما دفاعا عن دولة  القانون . جاء ذلك بعد  اجتماع عقده  أحمد الزند منذ قليل مع مجلس ادارة  نادي القضاة لبحث تداعيات  اقصاء النائب العام عن منصبه .*
*  	وقال المستشار علاء قنديل عضو نادي القضاة أن قرار  الرئيس يعد مذبحة  للقضاء وتدخل وتوغل في السلطة القضائية مما يهدم استقلال  القضاء .*
*  	وأكد ان النائب العام رفض منصب الفاتيكان وتمسك ببقائه في المنصب  لانه لا يجوز عزله وفقا لقانون السلطة القضائية .*


* الفجر*




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أوراق اللعب أصبحت مكشوفة *
*الأخوان يلعبون دور الحاكم والمعارض فى نفس الوقت*
*نفس سياسة الحزب الوطنى ...يبدو أنهم تعلموا أصول اللعبة*
*بس على شوية غباء *


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصطفى الفقي: عبد المجيد محمود قاضٍ من طراز فريد.. ومندهش مما يحدث له

*
* كتب : أحمد خلف الله                  منذ 2 دقيقة *​ مصطفى الفقي*​ أكد  المفكر السياسي، مصطفى الفقي، أنه فور علمه بخبر إقالة  النائب العام عبد  المجيد محمود، اتصال به ليستفسر منه عن الحقيقة، فأخبره  أنه لم يعلم شيئا  بهذا القرار. 
وأشار الفقي، خلال برنامج "سنوات الفرص الضائعة" على فضائية  النهار،  إلى أن عبد المجيد محمود بدأ حياته رجل قضاء وسيستمر رجل قضاء  حتى نهاية  حياته، مضيفا أن "المساس بالسلطة القضائية أمر حساس للغاية،  النائب العام  صديق قريب، وعمل في بيئة سياسية صعبة أيام مبارك وأنا أعرف  آرائه السياسية  جيدا". 
وأضاف الفقي "الطريقة التي أقيل بها ليست طريقة رئيس  جمهورية،  والنائب العام هو رجل قضاء من الطراز الأول وأعمق من يفهم القضاء  في مصر"،  متسائلا "إلى متى نحاكم الماضي ونعاتب الماضي ولا ننظر إلى  المستقبل؟". 
واستطرد الفقي "قد يكون الرئيس مرسي مظلومًا لأنه تعامل مع  النائب  فور توليه الرئاسة بمنتهى الود والمحبة، لكن يبدو أنه يوجد من  يتدخل لاتخاذ  مثل هذه القرارات والتصرفات، فلا يمكن تغيير الجياد أثناء  المعركة". 
وأكد الفقي ضرورة عدم اتخاذ قرارات ذات طابع شخصي، مطالبا  بضرورة  وجود صفة السماحة لمن يمتلكون مقاليد الحكم، معلنا اندهاشه من هذه   التصرفات.




الوطن
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أنباء عن إضراب في جميع النيابات علي مستوي الجمهورية ابتداءا من يوم 13 اكتوبر احتجاجا علي التدخل السافر من رئيس الجمهورية في شئون القضاء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

​*استقبلت نجلاء محمود قرينة الرئيس مرسى خبر إقالة النائب العام بالتهليل "الله أكبر.. ولله الحمد" قائلة "من قتل هؤلاء الشهداء ؟ *
*إذا لم يكن المتهمون وراء ذلك فهل نحن مثلا"؟ *
*فى استنكار لأحكام البراءة لمتهمى موقعة الجمل.*

*أذكى أخواتك يا أمة ...*
*أنهو شهداء يا أم أحمد اللى فى موقعة الجمل دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*إحياة النبى ياشيخة خليكى فى حلة المحشى اللى ع النار *

​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*استقبلت نجلاء محمود قرينة الرئيس مرسى خبر إقالة النائب العام بالتهليل "الله أكبر.. ولله الحمد" قائلة "من قتل هؤلاء الشهداء ؟ *
> *إذا لم يكن المتهمون وراء ذلك فهل نحن مثلا"؟ *
> *فى استنكار لأحكام البراءة لمتهمى موقعة الجمل.*
> 
> ...



والله صحكتنى يا عبود وانا مليش نفس اضحك

من ام احمد لام ايمن يا قلبى لا تحزن 

ام ايمن اللى بتقول لو جوزى عايز يتجوز انا اخطبله 

عمااااااااااااااااااار يا مصر 
​


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوة سفير لفاتيكان دى
شكلة هايمسك  حوار الاديان بدال وجع القرف من القانون ههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار خالد محجوب، رئيس محكمة مستأنف الإسماعيلية، أن مجلس إدارة نادى القضاة النهرى بالعجوزة، دعا قضاة مصر إلى اجتماع طارئ بالنادى، تحت عنوان "يوم أسود فى تاريخ القضاء المصرى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

_*النائب العام لـ"اليوم السابع": مستمر فى عملى ومستاء من قرار الإقالة

أبدى المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام استياءه من قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى بإقالته وحالة التخبط التى تحيط به والتناول الإعلامى للموقف،*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور محمود العلايلى، السكرتير العام المساعد لحزب المصريين الأحرار، أن إقالة النائب العام، عبد المجيد محمود، هو تغول مخيف على سلطة القانون والدستور،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس مجلس الشعب السابق، إن غياب النائب العام الحالى عن المشهد قرار جيد لأنه لم يقم بتأدية وظيفته على الوجه الأمثل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعقد المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، مؤتمرا صحفيا الآن بحضور عدد كبير من القضاة ورجال النيابة العامة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*"القضاة" يرفضون إقالة عبد المجيد..والزند: ليس بيننا طنطاوى أو عنان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*نفى المستشار هشام رءوف مساعد وزير العدل لشئون الديوان العام ما تردد حول استقالة المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل، احتجاجا على إقالة النائب العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*"الزند" لـ "الرئاسة": اعرضوا استقالة عبدالمجيد محمود وسأستقيل وراءه

وجه المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادي القضاة رسالة على إثر إقالة النائب العام إلى الرئيس محمد مرسى قائلا: إذا كان قضاء مصر فاسد، فما بالنا بالسلطتين الأخريين؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يدعو لجمعية عمومية طارئة السبت لدعم النائب العام 
 ا   
دعا المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة إلى انعقاد جمعية عمومية طارئة لدعم النائب العام، مطالباً المستشار عبد المجيد محمود بالذهاب إلى مكتبه يوم السبت القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور أحمد عبد العاطى مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى، إن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام المقال، قبل منصب السفير بالفاتيكان بنفسه.*


----------



## jajageorge (12 أكتوبر 2012)

كتب - أحمد طه:
كشف مساعد وزير العدل المستشار هشام رءوف بأن النائب العام قد قبل بإرادته المنفصلة منصب سفيرا لدى دولة الفاتيكان الذي عينه الرئيس محمد مرسي، مساء الخميس.

ونفى في نفس الوقت خلال اتصال هاتفي على قناة «اليوم» من أن يكون النائب العام قد أعلن عدم علمه بقرار رئيس الجمهورية, وإن حدث فلن يقبل هذا من القضاة.

و اصدر الرئيس محمد مرسي قرارا جمهوريا يوم "الخميس" بتعيين الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام سفيرا لمصر لدى الفاتيكان على أن يقوم احد مساعديه بأعمال النائب العام، غير أن النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود قال أنه لم يتقدم باستقالته من منصبه، وانه باق في أداء عمله طبقا لقانون السلطة القضائية.


المحيط


----------



## jajageorge (12 أكتوبر 2012)

عصام العريان للنائب العام : اﻷفضل لك قبول منصب السفير بـ«كرامة»,, 

بعث الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، المرشح لرئاسة الحزب، رسالة إلى المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، بضرورة قبول المنصب كسفير للفاتيكان. وقال العريان، في تدوينة عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التدوينات القصيرة «تويتر»، اليوم الجمعة: “أهمس لعبد المجيد محمود، الخيار اﻷفضل لك قبول المنصب بكرامة، فكر جيدًا، الخيارات اﻷخرى صعبة”.
جدير بالذكر، أن الرئيس مرسي أصدر قرارًا، يوم أمس الخميس، بإقالة النائب العام وتعيينه سفيرًا للفاتيكان، وهو ما رفضه المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، و أصدر بيانًا يؤكد أنه باقٍ في منصبه، ولم يتقدم باستقالته. 

لا توجد أخبار مشابهه لعرضها.




الشروق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> بعث الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، المرشح لرئاسة الحزب، رسالة إلى المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، بضرورة قبول المنصب كسفير للفاتيكان. وقال العريان، في تدوينة عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التدوينات القصيرة «تويتر»، اليوم الجمعة: “أهمس لعبد المجيد محمود، الخيار اﻷفضل لك قبول المنصب بكرامة، فكر جيدًا، *الخيارات اﻷخرى صعبة”.*


* تهديد فاضح دة ؟*
*وأية علاقة العريان بالقرار ؟؟*
*العالم دى بتدبس مرسى تدبيسة عمره ...*
*هل هى رسالة الى الشعب ان مرسى مالوش لازمة *
*إن هو إلا أداة فى يد الأخوان ؟؟؟*


----------



## jajageorge (12 أكتوبر 2012)

كتب : أيمن موسى 
أكدت مصادر قضائية أن الرئيس محمد مرسي ارتكب عدة اخطاء قانونية علي راسها انه لم يبلغ سفارة الفاتيكان او يأخذ رأيها كما هو متبع في القانون الدولي حول اختيار المستشار عبد المجيد محمود سفرا له لديها .

وأوضحت المصادر أن قرار تعيين عبد المجيد محمود سفرا لمصر في الفاتيكان به اخطاء قانونية فادحة منها ان السن القانوني لتعيين السفراء لدي الدول مشروط بستون عاما، بينما النائب العام يبلغ سنه 62 عاما وهو ما يعني ان قرار تعيينه "حبر علي ورق" من الناحية القانونية. 

وقالت المصادر إن تفسير قرار مرسي في هذا الاطار يعني انه قام بتعين سفيرا لمدة يوم واحد فقط لدي دولة بيننا وبينها بروتوكولات واتفاقيات تقول ان الرئيس يستفتي رأي الدولة اولا في الشخص المراد تعيينه لديها وانها لا تعترض عليه ولا توجد لديها تحفظات علي شخصه وهو مخالفه مرسي في قراره الصادر. 

واشارت المصادر إلى أن تصحيح هذا القرار ياتي من خلال صدور قرار اخر يلغي قراره الصادر سابقا علي غرار ما تم في قراره الخاص بعودة مجلس الشعب للانعقاد ثم الغاه كون قراره يخالف حكما دستوريا. 

وفي هذا السياق اصدر مجلس القضاء الاعلي بيانا اكد فيه استمرار المستشار عبد المجيد محمود في موقعه، رافضا تدخل السلطة التنفيذية في اعمال القضاء.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 أكتوبر 2012)

قرار خاطىء غير مدروس بعناية


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2012)

​ ​ *النائب العام: «الغرياني» هددني باعتداء المتظاهرين عليَّ لترك منصبي  *



* قال المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود،  النائب العام، إن  تمسكه بموقعه  الوظيفي «ليس طمعًا منه في المنصب أو غيره  من المناصب، وإنما  يأتي دفاعًا  منه عن الحصانة القضائية التي يقررها  الدستور والإعلان  الدستوري وقانون  السلطة القضائية لكل رجال القضاء ضمانًا  للحقوق والحريات،  ومنعًا لتدخل  السلطة التنفيذية في شؤون القضاء والقضاة  وحرصًا منه على  العدالة والسلطة  القضائية برمتها».*
* وقال المستشار عبد المجيد محمود في بيان له، سرد خلاله   التفاصيل الكاملة  لمحاولات عزله من منصبه، إنه لم يتقدم باستقالته مطلقًا،   مشددا على أنه  باق في عمله طبقًا لقانون السلطة القضائية، الذي ينص على  عدم  جواز عزل  النائب العام أو نقله من وظيفته إلا بناء على طلبه، وأن  خدمته لا  تنتهي  إلا ببلوغ سن التقاعد، لافتا إلى أنه لم تصدر عنه أي  موافقات من أي  نوع  للعمل كسفير لمصر في الفاتيكان.*
* وكشف النائب العام النقاب عن تفاصيل الأزمة، موضحا أنه  تلقى  اتصالات  هاتفية «حملت تهديدات له بصورة مباشرة وغير مباشرة وترغيبًا  له،   للاستقالة من منصبه وتركه»، مشيرًا إلى أنه قد تم الاتصال به  تليفونيًا،   ظهر الخميس، من جانب المستشارين أحمد مكي، وزير العدل، وحسام  الغرياني،   رئيس محكمة النقض السابق، حيث أبلغاه أنهما يتصلان به من مقر  رئاسة   الجمهورية.*
* وأضاف المستشار عبد المجيد محمود أن وزير العدل أبلغه  صراحة  أن المظاهرات  التي ستخرج في كل محافظات مصر يوم الجمعة، سوف تطالب  بإقالته  من منصبه  كنائب عام، وأنه أبلغه أيضًا أنه يجب عليه أن يترك منصبه  على  الفور، حسب  قوله، وأوضح أن وزير العدل اقترح عليه، خلال الاتصال  الهاتفي،  أن يعود  للعمل في المحاكم لحين تدبير منصب كريم له، خاصة أنه لم  يكن هناك  سوى  منصب رئيس الجهاز المركزي للتنظيم والإدارة، وأنه «أي وزير  العدل» يرفض   هذا المنصب للنائب العام لأنه غير لائق له.*
* وقال النائب العام إنه أبلغ المستشار أحمد مكي، وزير  العدل،  خلال الاتصال  الهاتفي الذي دار بينهما، رفضه القاطع والصريح لعزله  من  منصبه، فما كان  من وزير العدل إلا أن أبلغه بأن المستشار حسام الغرياني  سوف  يقوم  بالاتصال للحديث معه في هذا الشأن.*
* وأضاف النائب العام: «تلقيت بالفعل اتصالا من جانب  المستشار  الغرياني،  الذي أبلغني صراحة أنه يعرض علي ضرورة الرحيل من منصبي  كنائب  عام، تحت  ذريعة خطورة الموقف، فطالبته بإيضاح الأسباب على وجه  الدقة،  فأجابني  الغرياني بالنص (أنا في حِل من إبلاغك بالأسباب، وأقترح  عليك أن  تنتقل  للعمل كسفير لمصر في دولة الفاتيكان)».*
* وأكد أنه كرر على مسامع المستشار «الغرياني» رفضه التام  لترك  منصبه،  لافتًا إلى أن «الغرياني» أبلغه بصورة حملت «تهديدًا مباشرًا  له»  بخطورة  المظاهرات المرتقبة، قائلا له: «المتظاهرون من الممكن أن  يتوافدوا  على  مكتبك وأن يقوموا بالاعتداء عليك على نحو ما جرى مع المرحوم  المستشار  عبد  الرزاق السنهوري، رئيس مجلس الدولة الأسبق»، وأشار النائب  العام إلى  أنه  أبلغ «الغرياني» بأن في ذلك الحديث «تهديد مباشر له لا  يقبله على وجه   الإطلاق»، وأن «محمود» قال له «ليكن ما يكون، وبإمكانكم  تعديل قانون  السلطة  القضائية بمرسوم بقانون من رئيس الدولة في شأن منصب  النائب  العام»، إلا أن  «الغرياني» رفض هذا الاقتراح متعللًا بأن في ذلك  «مساس  بالسلطة القضائية».*
* وأضاف النائب العام أن «الغرياني» عاود طرح الاقتراح  بالعمل  سفيرًا لمصر  في الفاتيكان، غير أنه «المستشار عبد المجيد محمود» رد  قائلا:  «أنا لا  أصدر موافقة مسبقة على أي شيء، ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يتخذ  ما يراه  من  قرارات»، لافتًا إلى أن المحادثة انتهت بينهما في أعقاب ذلك».*
* وأكد النائب العام أنه غير مسؤول عن إصدار قرار تعيينه  سفيرًا  للفاتيكان  بناء على أي فهم خاطئ، مشيرًا إلى أنه أكد صراحة خلال  الاتصالات  الهاتفية  التي أجراها معه المستشارين أحمد مكي وحسام الغرياني،  أنه يرفض  ترك  منصبه، وأن لن يصدر موافقة مسبقة في شأن أي أمر، مشددًا على  أنه أعلن   خلال الحوار الذي دار بينه وبين «مكي» و«الغرياني»، تمسكه  بالحصانة   القضائية المقررة قانونًا لجميع القضاة.*
* وقال «محمود»: «إنه من المثير للدهشة والاستغراب وغير  المقبول  في ذات  الوقت، أن قادة الدفاع عن السلطة القضائية وقادة تيار  الاستقلال  داخل  القضاء، هم من يتحدثون مع رئيس الجمهورية في شأن كيفية عزل  النائب   العام»، وأكد رفضه التام لأي تهديدات أو تصريحات غير مسؤولة تتضمن  تجاوزًا   في الأسلوب، سواء لشخصه أو لصفته، لافتًا إلى أن هذه التهديدات  التي  تصدر  من بعض قادة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذين اعتادوا ذلك، لن تنال  من  تمسكه  بالشرعية وسيادة القانون، حسب قوله.*
* وأضاف أنه يستند إلى تأييد جميع زملائه من أعضاء الهيئات   القضائية ورجال  القضاء والفكر والثقافة، خاصة أن هذه التصريحات «المسيئة   له» تخلط بين  دور النيابة العامة وقضاة التحقيق في وقائع قضية «موقعة   الجمل» التي لم  تباشرها النيابة العامة، كما أنها تنال من هيئة المحكمة   التي أصدرت  الحكم.*


* المصرى اليوم *​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2012)

​ ​ *تصريح عااجل و خطير من النائب العام و يكشف المستور




 

المصدر فيس بوك* 
​ 


​


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2012)

يريدون تصفية  كل المراكز الحساسة فى مصر لصالحهم


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*نادي القضاة يطالب مرسي بتكليف الشرطة والجيش بحماية النائب العام*


* ناشد   مجلس إدارة نادي القضاة، الجمعة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد  الزند رئيس   النادي، الرئيس محمد مرسي، بوصفه رئيسا للمجلس الأعلى للشرطة،  والمجلس   الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، بتكليف الجهات المختصة، بحماية النائب  العام،   المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، ومعاونيه، خلال أدائهم لأعمالهم  داخل   مكاتبهم وخارجها.*
* 	وندد بيان المجلس، نادي القضاة بالتصريحات التي أصدرها  بعض أفراد من   القوى السياسية، والتي هددوا فيها صراحة بعدم تمكين النائب  العام من دخول   مكتبه ومباشرة عمله، بما يعني أن أمن النائب العام ومعاونيه  أصبح على   المحك، واصفا تلك التصريحات بـ«الإجرامية».*
* 	وأشاروا إلى أن «مجرد التهديد بالاعتداء على النائب العام  باستخدام   القوة، ومنعه من مزاولة عمله، هو كارثة إجرامية تستوجب معاقبة  الداعين  لها،  وتمثل جريمة مكتملة الأركان توجب مساءلة أصحابها قضائيا».*
* 	كان النائب العام، قد قال في بيان، الجمعة، إنه تلقى تهديدات بأنه ربما يتعرض لاعتداء من المتظاهرين الرافضين لبقائه في منصبه.*


* المصري اليوم* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*رئاسة الجمهورية: لم يصدر أى قرار من الرئيس بخصوص النائب العام, وكل ما اشيع اجتهادات والنائب العام مستمر فى موقعه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رئاسة الجمهورية: لم يصدر أى قرار من الرئيس بخصوص النائب العام, وكل ما اشيع اجتهادات والنائب العام مستمر فى موقعه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هار أسود !!!!!!!!*
*بتتكلم جد يا أستاذى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*نفى المستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل، صدور قرار بإقالة النائب العام، وقال إن الرئيس محمد مرسى لم يصدر أى قرار يخص النائب العام، ولكنها كانت مشاورات ودية.

وقال مكى، فى مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "الحياة اليوم"، إن مستشارى الرئيس تعجلوا الموقف، *
*لافتاً إلى هناك وساطة ستجرى غدا لاحتواء الموقف.

*


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصادر رئاسية وقضائية متطابقة: النائب العام «باقٍ في مكانه»
 






 							Fri, 10/12/2012 - 22:20 




كشفت مصادر مقربة من رئاسة الجمهورية وأخرى مقربة من  وزير  العدل المستشار أحمد مكي في تصريحات خاصة لـ«الشروق» مساء اليوم، عن  أن  الساعات القادمة ستشهد «انفراجة نهائية في أزمة إقالة النائب العام»،  التي  تفجرت بإعلان قرار جمهوري مساء أمس بإقصاء النائب العام عن منصبه  وتعيينه  سفيراً لمصر في الفاتيكان.
وأوضحت المصادر التي تطابقت في معلوماتها أن الرئيس مرسي  سيسحب خلال  ساعات قراره السابق بتعيين النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد  محمود سفيراً،  لأن شرط تفعيل هذا القرار هو موافقة النائب العام نفسه  عليه، وهو ما لم  يحدث، وتبينت معارضته المطلقة له من خلال البيانات التي  أصدرها، وبالتالي  أصبح القرار مخالفاً بصراحة لنص المادتين 67 و119 من  قانون السلطة  القضائية.
وأضافت المصادر أن سبب ما حدث هو تسرع من قاموا بالتفاوض  مع النائب  العام لدفعه للاستقالة في إبلاغ الرئيس مرسي موافقته على ذلك،  حيث ارتأى  مسئولو الرئاسة الإعلان عن القرار قبل الحصول على جواب نهائي من  النائب  العام في محاولة لتهدئة الأجواء قبل مليونية أمس الجمعة في ميدان  التحرير،  إلاّ أن هذا تزامن مع رفض النائب العام فكرة الاستقالة من الأساس  حتى لا  يقال عنه إنه كان مسئولاً عن القصور في تحقيقات قضية موقعة الجمل.
*
*وأكدت  المصادر أن الرئيس مرسي ونائبه  المستشار محمود مكي رفضا إدخال تعديلات  على قانون السلطة القضائية تسمح  بإقالة النائب العام أو نقله لوظيفة  قضائية أخرى، خوفاً من غضب القضاة، وأن  يتهموه بأنه يستغل سلطته التشريعية  في أمور ليست عاجلة أو ملحة، خلافاً  لما تعهد به سابقاً.*
 
* 

سياسة
الشروق
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نفى المستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل، صدور قرار بإقالة النائب العام، وقال إن الرئيس محمد مرسى لم يصدر أى قرار يخص النائب العام، ولكنها كانت مشاورات ودية.
> 
> وقال مكى، فى مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "الحياة اليوم"، إن مستشارى الرئيس تعجلوا الموقف، *
> *لافتاً إلى هناك وساطة ستجرى غدا لاحتواء الموقف.
> ...



*دى رياسة جمهورية ولا مطبخ محل كشرى .....؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*هي مسرحية *

*والا فتونة سياسية *

*والا ناس في المطبخ السياسي ... ما بيعرفوش يطبخوا إلا الملوخية !*

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دى رياسة جمهورية ولا مطبخ محل كشرى .....؟؟؟*



*ودة اللى خلانى أكتب دة* 
*ياراجل ياخيخة*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دى رياسة جمهورية ولا مطبخ محل كشرى .....؟؟؟*


 
*صدقني محل الكشري محترم *

*لأنه بيقدملك كشري لأنه محل كشري *

*لكن الموقف أصبح ... مش عارفين مين رايح فين الساعة كام *

*ودخلنا في دوامة تصريحات ... والتعلب فات فات ... والإقتصاد هرب منه الدولارات *


.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أكتوبر 2012)

تعليقي بعد قراءة ال74#  الاربعة وسبعين مداخلة اللواتى سلفت على مداخلتى بتدقيق وتحرى  
تعليقي : حين يكون التصفح   ب*الاستمتاع والتللذذ*   :يكون تصفحى فى
*[" منتديات الكنيسة الاليكترونية للناطقين بالعربية"]*
يسعدنى تسجيل  إعجابي وسعادتى الغامرة  وتقديري لجيل من شباب وشابات على قدرٍ رفيع من الوعى والوطنية - جيل شباب راقي مُـسـتــنير مُثقف يحب مصر الحبيبة الغالية ...يتمتع بالاخلاص والوطنية .  هذا   واجبٌ  على تسجيل شهاده حق.


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*احنا عايزين اللعب على المكشوف بين مرسى و عبد المجيد*​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*وفد من قضاة مجلس الدولة يزورون النائب العام اليوم لمؤازرته

السبت، 13 أكتوبر 2012 - 01:53

*
*



المستشار عبد المجيد محمود​*
*كتب محمد أسعد*
* قال المستشار  عبد المجيد العوامى، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة مجلس الدولة، إن عدداً من  قضاة مجلس الدولة وأعضاء مجلس إدارة النادى، سيتوجهون اليوم السبت إلى مكتب  النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، فى التاسعة صباحاً لمؤازرته  والوقوف بجانبه لمواجهة القرار الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى  بتعينه سفيراً لمصر لدى دولة الفاتيكان. *

* وأشار العوامى أنه سيترأس الوفد من قضاة مجلس الدولة المستشار حمدى ياسين  عكاشة، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة رئيس مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة مجلس الدولة  وبصحبته وفد من من أعضاء مجلس إدارة النادى ووفد من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية  لنادى قضاة مجلس الدولة بصحبة مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة مصر برئاسة المستشار  الزند لإعلان تضامنهم مع قضاة مصر ولرفض كل محاولات المساس باستقلال القضاء  تحت أى شكل، واعتبار أن ما حدث مع النائب العام يعد مذبحة جديدة للقضاة.*

* وأكد المستشار العوامى أن مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة مجلس الدولة فى حالة انعقاد  مستمر حتى يصدر بياناً صريحاً وسريعاً من رئاسة الجمهورية لتوضيح الموقف.*


* اليوم السابع *​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصريح من النائب العام




[]النائب العام لـ "اليوم السابع": سألتقى "مرسى" صباح السبت لحل الأزمة

قال المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام، إنه تلقى دعوة للقاء  الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، ونائبه المستشار محمود مكى، ورئيس مجلس  القضاء الأعلى صباح اليوم، السبت، للتفاهم حول نزع فتيل الأزمة والتوسط  للخروج من المأزق القانونى حول قرار إقالته.

وأضاف النائب العام فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه تلقى الدعوة  بناء على وساطة عدد من القضاة، واستجاب لها حرصاً على الصالح العام، وبعد  أن لمس بنفسه تأييد القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة والمواطنين والرأى العام  له.



اليوم السابع 
​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*وزير العدل: لم أهدد النائب العام وله مطلق الحرية فى البقاء بمنصبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*النائب العام لـ "اليوم السابع": سألتقى "مرسى" صباح اليوم لحل الأزمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*وفد من قضاة مجلس الدولة يزور النائب العام اليوم لمؤازرته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: يجب إزاحة النائب العام عن موقعه وتحقيق القصاص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*وصل منذ قليل المستشار أحمد الزند، وعشرات القضاة ووكلاء النيابة إلى دار القضاء العالى لمؤازرة المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، فور وصوله إلى مقر مكتبه بمنطقة وسط البلد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*عبد المجيد محمود ينتقد العريان.. ويؤكد: لن أقبل منصب غير النائب العام

أكد النائب العام أنه لن يقبل أى منصب آخر بحكم تقدم السن، قائلا: "اللى يشتغل نائب عام ما ينفعش يشتغل أى حاجة تانية، لا سفير ولا غفير ولا وزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*النائب العام يتوجه للرئاسة.. والزند: "اذهب وقاتل فإنا معك مقاتلون"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رئيس "القضاء الأعلى" يلتقى الرئيس للتوسط لحل أزمة النائب العام

توجه صباح اليوم، المستشار محمد ممتاز متولى رئيس محكمة النقض ورئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء إلى مقر رئاسة الجمهورية، حيث التقى بالدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهوري*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*النائب العام: لن أترك منصبى.. وعليهم اغتيالى لو أرادوا

قال النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود إنه لن يترك منصبه إلا إذا تم اغتياله، وأنه غير متمسك بالمنصب لكنه يساعد على ضمان استقلال منصب النائب العام بعيدا عن تدخل السلطة التنفيذيه*


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*النائب العام لمرسي: لن أترك عملي إلا بعملية اغتيال






 Sat, 10/13/2012 - 10:00






 

قال المستشار عبد  المجيد محمود، النائب العام، إنه باق في منصبه، ولم ولن يتقدم باستقالته،  موجهًا رسالة للرئيس، محمد مرسي، خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده، صباح السبت، «أقول  للرئيس لن أترك مسكني وعملي إلا بعملية اغتيال». 

وأضاف النائب العام  خلال المؤتمر الذي عُقد بقاعة عبد العزيز فهمي بدار القضاء العالي، وحضره  قرابة 3000 قاض من المتضامنين معه، أنه يطبق القانون ويعمل بنزاهة، ولا  يملك أي خصومة ثأرية مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أو غيرهم، وأنه لن يترك  منصبه إلا عندما يشعر بعدم قدرته على العمل. 

وتابع: من حق  الرئيس أن يستعين بمستشارين جدد لمساعدته في بناء الدولة الجديدة، وليس من  حقه عزل المائب العام إلا بإصدار مشروع قانون للسطلة القضائية «وليس  بمكالمة تليفون». 

وأشار إلى أن  مكالمة هاتفية دارت بينه وبين الرئيس، مساء الجمعة، أكد فيها مرسي أنه لا  يريد أن يصطدم بالسلطة القضائية، وأنه أبلغه عدم قبوله منصب سفير مصر لدى  الفاتيكان، وأنه مستمر في أداء عمله، دون أن يعطي تفاصيل أكثر حول رد فعل  الرئيس. 

ووجه النائب العام  رسالة للدكتور محمد مرسي، خلال المؤتمر قائلًا: «من قال إن السفير زي منصب  النائب العام يا حبيبي.. علشان تعزلني لازم مستند.. مش مكالمة تليفون». 

وكشف النائب العام أن أحمد مكي، وزير العدل، طلب منه الرجوع مرة أخرى إلى منصة القضاء حتى يتم مكافأته بمنصب رفيع المستوى، لكنه رفض. 

وعقب انتهاء  المؤتمر الصحفي، غادر النائب العام مكتبه متجهًا إلى مقر رئاسة الجمهورية،  للقاء الرئيس محمد مرسي، لبحث حلول الأزمة، وأصر المئات من أعضاء النيابة  العامة على البقاء داخل دار القضاء العالي لحين عودة عبد المجيد محمود مرة  أخرى إلى مكتبه. 
 
*​

*سياسة** 
[*]المصري اليوم *
*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*قضاة أسوان ينتقدون إقالة النائب العام ويهددون بالتصعيد

أدان نادى قضاة أسوان اليوم، إقالة النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود من منصبه، واصفا قرار رئيس الجمهورية بأنه يمثل اعتداءً صارخاً على السلطة القضائية ويعد مخالفاً للدستور والقانون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*العريان: النائب العام تستر على الفساد.. والرئيس منحه حصانة دبلوماسية

شن الدكتور عصام العريان المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة حزب الحرية والعدالة، هجوما عنيفا ضد النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، واتهمته برعاية التستر على الفساد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: مصرون على إبعاد النائب العام وتأييد قرار "مرسى"

أكد الشيخ محمد حسان، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الجماعة الإسلامية، أن جماعته لديها إصرار على إبعاد النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود عن منصبه،*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الجماعة الإسلامية: مصرون على إبعاد النائب العام وتأييد قرار "مرسى"*
> 
> *أكد الشيخ محمد حسان، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الجماعة الإسلامية، أن جماعته لديها إصرار على إبعاد النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود عن منصبه،*


*طبعا *
*علشان ما يحققش فى الفلوس اللى أنت لمتها ياشيخ المعونة :new6::new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*انطلق النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود من دار القضاء العالى فى اتجاهه لمبنى رئاسة الجمهورية للقاء الدكتور محمد مرسى.*

*وقال له المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة "اذهب وقاتل فإنا معك مقاتلون"، وأعلن عدد من ممثلى الهيئات القضائية بقاءهم فى دار القضاء العالى حتى عودة النائب العام لمباشرة أعماله.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*تعقد رئاسة الجمهورية مؤتمرا صحفيا بعد قليل لإعلان نتائج لقاء الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية *
*مع النائب المستشار عبد المجيد محمود.*
*يأتى ذلك بعد الأزمة التى اشتعلت مؤخرا بين النائب العام والرئاسة بعد إعلانها استقالته وتعيينه سفيرا بالفاتيكان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*من شويه الوزير العجيب ده اللى اسمه محسوب قال على دريم ان الامر مجرد سوء تفاهم 
 الرئيس عرض على النائب العام ترك منصبه والعمل كسفير واعتقد  من رده انه وافق *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من شويه الوزير العجيب ده اللى اسمه محسوب قال على دريم ان الامر مجرد سوء تفاهم *
> *الرئيس عرض على النائب العام ترك منصبه والعمل كسفير واعتقد من رده انه وافق *


*أعتقد من رده ؟؟*
*يعنى أية أعتقد تتييى ؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعتقد من رده ؟؟*
> *يعنى أية أعتقد تتييى ؟؟؟*



*يعتقد فيما يعتقد المعتقدون ان اعتقد تتييي معناها انه يا حرام فهمه غلط :new6:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*تعقد رئاسة الجمهورية مؤتمرا صحفيا بعد قليل لإعلان نتائج لقاء الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مع النائب المستشار عبد المجيد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*"الزند" يتوجه لدار القضاء لمقابلة النائب العام بعد لقائه بالرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال عمرو موسى، المرشح الرئاسى السابق ورئيس حزب المؤتمر، إنه يرفض بكل قوة تدخل السلطة التنفيذية فى مسار السلطة القضائية، والمساس بمركز النائب العام بما يخالف قانون السلطة القضائية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*القضاة يطالبون "الزند" بـ"العمومية" بعد أنباء العدول عن إقالة محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار عبد الله قنديل، رئيس نادى النيابة الإدارية، أن قرار رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى، بإقالة النائب العام، قراراً خاطئاً، ونذير شؤم، لأننا لم نكن نتوقع أن تأتى المخالفة من أعلى سلطة فى الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال الناشط السياسى والحقوقى نجاد البرعى، إن الحكومة والرئيس تعرضا لخديعة كبرى، مشيرا إلى أنهم كانوا صادقين فى محاولة إبعاد النائب العام بطريقة تلبى مطالب الناس وتحفظ كرامة واستقلال القضاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*الجبهة السلفية تهدد بالتصعيد الشعبى لإقالة النائب العام

قال حامد مشعل المتحدث الرسمى باسم الجبهة السلفية بمصر:" إن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام مستودع أسرار نظام مبارك، وعدم استجابته لقرار الدكتور محمد مرسى بندبه سفيرا لمصر لدى دولة الفاتيكان استكمالا لرحلة السير عكس الإرادة الشعبية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*الزند: اجتماع الرئاسة مع القضاة توصل لبقاء النائب العام فى منصبه

أكد المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة، أن الاجتماع بين الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس القضاء الأعلى بحضور النائب العام، توصل إلى الإبقاء على المستشار عبد المجيد محمود فى منصبه.*


----------



## grges monir (13 أكتوبر 2012)

اثبتت الرئاسة المصرية انها لا  تعرف ابسط قواعد الفصل بين السلطات وكيفية اتخاذ قرار
العشوائية والاعتماد على العددية دون الكفائة هى السلاح الاول والاخير للاخوان
يرون ان الشارع معهم لانهم يحكمون بشرع اللة
لكن كيف يكون شرع اللة هذا حسب مصالحهم و اوئاهم
واثبتت تصريحات رئاسة الجمهورية ايضا
ان القرار ليس بيد الرئيس وحدة بل تاتى لية فرضا


----------



## grges monir (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*صرح مصدر قضائي بالمكتب الفني للنائب  العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود, أن النائب العام غادر مقر رئاسة  الجمهورية, بعد لقائه مع الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية.
وأضاف المصدر أن الرئيس وجه إعتذار مباشر إلى النائب العام,  حول سوء الفهم عما حدث خلال اليومين الماضيين, وأكد أنه باقي في منصبه,  ولن يستطيع أحد إقالته وأنه يثق في نزاهة القضاء والقضاة, وأنه يحق له قبول  أو رفض منصب سفير الفاتيكان.
وذكر المصدر أن النائب العام في طريقه لدار القضاء العالي لعقد مؤتمر صحفي لتوضيح ملابسات الواقعة.

الدستور *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*شباب الوفد يشكلون دروعا بشرية أمام مكتب النائب العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*النائب العام لليوم السابع: الرئاسة قدمت لى ترضية.. وقرار مرسى لاغى

فى أول تصريحات خاصة له بعد انتهاء الأزمة، قال الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن رئاسة الجمهورية قدمت له ترضيه مناسبة على هيئة اعتذار بالمعنى المن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*محامون يتضامنون مع القضاة ويرددون "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*الرئاسة : تقرر رسميا الإبقاء على النائب العام فى منصبه بكل صلاحياته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس الجمهورية أن النائب العام لم يتقدم باستقالة ولم تتم إقالته وما تم معه تعيينه سفيرا*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*هو ايه العبط دا ؟
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*استقبل القضاة والمستشارون وأعضاء النيابة العامة وبعض الموظفين النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود بالتصفيق الحاد والزغاريد عند وصوله إلى مقر مكتبه،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*بدأ منذ قليل المؤتمر الصحفى الذى يعقده المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة، بدار القضاء العالى للإعلان عن كواليس لقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرئاسة : تقرر رسميا الإبقاء على النائب العام فى منصبه بكل صلاحياته*



*قرر الاخوان النزووول لميدان التحرير تاييدا واحتفالا بقرار الرئيس ابقاء النائب العام في منصبه 



بتضكوا على ايه .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل ...................النائب العام يعين الرئيس مرسى سفيرا لمصر بالفاتيكان*


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*السادات: ما فعله مرسي مع النائب العام تكرار لنفس خطأ قراره بعودة مجلس الشعب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XcHpVJ1FyPI&feature[/YOUTUBE]​
*صحفية تجبر التلفزيون على قطع أرساله 
بدنجان × بدنجان*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قرر الاخوان النزووول لميدان التحرير تاييدا واحتفالا بقرار الرئيس ابقاء النائب العام في منصبه
> 
> 
> 
> بتضكوا على ايه .....؟؟؟؟*





صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل ...................النائب العام يعين الرئيس مرسى سفيرا لمصر بالفاتيكان*



:new6::new6:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاشور: بقاء النائب العام عودة للحق.. ويجب محاسبة مستشارى الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*نظم عدد من المتظاهرين وقفة أمام دار القضاء العالى مساء اليوم، السبت، أمام دار القضاء العالى، للمطالبة بعزل النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود من منصبه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*تاني مره القضاء يعلم علي مرسي ويمشي كلامه عليه 
تحذير بقي لمرسي المره الجايه فيها غز *​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2012)

​ ​ * الفاتيكان: مصر أرسلت ترشيح عبدالمجيد محمود سفيراً منذ 15 يوماً*










* إسلام فاروق *



* صرح مصدر رفيع المستوى فى الفاتيكان بأن القاهرة أرسلت  طلباً  بترشيح المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، النائب العام، سفيراً لها فى دولة   الفاتيكان، منذ أكثر من 15 يوما، أى قبل صدور حكم البراءة فى قضية «موقعة   الجمل».*
* وقال مدير مكتب المتحدث الرسمى باسم الفاتيكان، الأب   لومباردى، في اتصال هاتفي مع «المصرى اليوم»: «القاهرة أرسلت الطلب قبل 15   يوما، وجاوبناهم بالقبول»، وأضاف: «قبل نحو 4 أشهر رفضنا طلب مصر تسمية   السفير إسماعيل خيرت، الرئيس السابق للهيئة العامة للاستعلامات، سفيراً   لدينا»، مشيراً إلى أن تسمية السفراء لدى الدول لا تتم بين ليلة وضحاها.*
* كان عدد من أبناء الجالية المصرية المقيمين فى إيطاليا،  أبدوا  اعتراضهم قبل أشهر على ترشيح خيرت لمنصب السفير، لكونه محسوباً على  النظام  السابق.*
* وصرح السفير المصرى فى روما، محمد فريد منيب، بأن سفارة   الفاتيكان تحتاج فى هذا الوقت إلى شخصية واعية وذكية، خاصة أن العلاقات بين   مصر ودولة الفاتيكان متوترة، بعد سحب مصر سفيرتها السابقة لمياء مخيمر،   مرتين، الأولى بسبب تصريحات بنديكت السادس عشر، بابا الفاتيكان، ضد الرسول   محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- والثانية بسبب تصريحات الفاتيكان عقب حادثة   كنيسة القديسين فى الإسكندرية التى وقعت أول يناير 2011.*
* وترتبط مصر بعلاقات دبلوماسية مع الفاتيكان منذ أكثر من 60   عاما، ورغم صغر مساحتها فإنها تعتبر مركز قيادة روحية لأكثر من مليار   كاثوليكى حول العالم، ويقودها بابا يتم انتخابه، ويشغل منصبه طوال حياته،   وله صلاحيات رئيس الدولة، كما أن لها مجلس وزراء، رغم أن عدد سكانها 800   نسمة*


* المصرى اليوم *
​


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*شئى مخزى بجد كل ما يصدر قرار يرجع فيه هههههههه*​


----------



## jajageorge (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالفيديو .. النائب العام لـ " مرسي ": انتوا أجبن من إصدار قرار إقالتي*

بالفيديو .. النائب العام لـ " مرسي ": انتوا أجبن من إصدار قرار إقالتي  [YOUTUBE]OxFaAd7mTlc[/YOUTUBE]​ عبد الرحمن صلاح


صوب النائب العام، المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، نيران مدفعيته، تجاه الرئيس محمد مرسي، قائلاً في تصريحات له اليوم الثلاثاء، إن النظام الحالي أجبن من إصدار قرار بإقالتي من منصبي.



وأضاف النائب العام، أنه أبلغ وزير العدل، المستشار أحمد مكي، بأنهم إذا أرادوا إقالته، فعلى الرئيس تعديل قانون السلطة القضائية، بما يسمح له بذلك.



وتابع قائلاً : " لكنهم خافوا من تعديل القانون، وفكروا اني همشي كده ".



الفجر
​


----------

